# Turbo project begins.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I finally began the turbo install today. Got it tore down and did some initial fitting. Take a look. 

http://wes.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

very cool!, cant wait to see the progress wes...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Day 2*

http://wes.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

you teasing me quit it lol


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i am now an avid reader of wesperformancemag.com....lol

Edit- The Greddy Type S is atmospheric and also recirculated right or just recirculated? also how loud does a recirculating BOV?
And wes, when you do your oil lines i would love to see where it is hooked up to. I read in the Sr20 forums that guys like to tap it into the block rather than the oil pan....im just confused as to where it is best to drill into.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

looks good! get it running already


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Info.*

The type S can be recirced or vent to the atmosphere. We have to recirc. it though with the MAF. 

The oil lines will be fed by the Greddy adapter plate and the return line will be welded into the oil pan. 

The reason the SR20 folks drill and tap is because the SR20 block has a provision for the oil return line cast into the block. It is the same casting as the SR20DET so the spot is already there. The GA is a cast iron block and there is no clean spot to do this. OIL PAN it is. 


RUnning, I still have to have the manifold ported and the piping coated  Hopefully within a month! Oh and JWT has to do the ECU too


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

looks good, i can't wait untill i get my turbo...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

good stuff, what turbo are you running? lbs. of boost you plan to run? keep up the good work.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Kit info.*

Extrude honed T28. probably 12 PSI max. We'll see once it gets running.


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

Looks nice Wes!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Day 3*

http://wes.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html


----------

